# San Diego questions



## falmouth3 (Jan 21, 2011)

What resorts would people recommend in San Diego?  Also, does Gaslamp have anything besides studios?  The reviews I read seem to indicate a lot of hotel room type studios.

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2011)

We've stayed in two, and enjoyed both of them.  Coronado Beach Resort and La Playa (in La Jolla).


----------



## sjuhawk_jd (Jan 21, 2011)

Best resorts in that area are in Carlsbad, about 30 minutes north of San Diego. 

Grand Pacific Palisades and Grand Pacific Marbrisa are the places to stay.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2011)

sjuhawk_jd said:


> Best resorts in that area are in Carlsbad, about 30 minutes north of San Diego.
> 
> Grand Pacific Palisades and Grand Pacific Marbrisa are the places to stay.



That's if you want to be in Carlsbad.    Personally I'd take location (La Jolla or Coronado) over the resorts.  But, that's just me.


----------



## KevJan (Jan 21, 2011)

We love Capri by the Sea which is right on the beach but I know it is extremely hard to get.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 21, 2011)

*Luanne...*



Luanne said:


> That's if you want to be in Carlsbad.    Personally I'd take location (La Jolla or Coronado) over the resorts.  But, that's just me.



Owie, that one got me in the heart  .  We have been Carlsbad residents for about 12 years now and DH volunteers at the Visitor's Center there.  I do agree, however, that the beaches are better in your two suggestions.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 21, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> Owie, that one got me in the heart  .  We have been Carlsbad residents for about 12 years now and DH volunteers at the Visitor's Center there.  I do agree, however, that the beaches are better in your two suggestions.



Nothing against Carlsbad. I love the entire coast.    But usually when people say they want to be in San Diego, I always think they mean San Diego.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 21, 2011)

Luanne said:


> Nothing against Carlsbad. I love the entire coast.    But usually when people say they want to be in San Diego, I always think they mean San Diego.



I agree.  Especially since there resorts right in SD, why not stay right in SD?

Nothing against Carlsbad, but to me it's not SD.  It's like when people recommend Welk for SD.  I don't have anything against those resorts, but when one adds in traffic and travel time, both Carlsbad and Escondido (Welk) are far from SD...that is at least in my view.


----------



## eal (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes its great to be right in town when travelling to the city of San Diego, although the resorts in Carlsbad are lovely.  We once stayed at San Diego Country Estates, and renamed the nearby town of Ramona "Remota" because we were SO far away from anything!


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comments.

Sue


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 22, 2011)

Coronado Beach Resort is modest but in a perfect location.  Across the street from what Travel Channel called the best beach in America, (and the awesome Hotel Del Coronado), and a short drive over the bridge to downtown San Diego.  I'd stay there again anytime.

Dave


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> What resorts would people recommend in San Diego?  Also, does Gaslamp have anything besides studios?  The reviews I read seem to indicate a lot of hotel room type studios.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



We own at Gaslamp Plaza Suites. They have studios, mini-suites ( occupancy of 4 ) , and various 1 BR units. Here is a link to the floor plans:

http://www.gaslampplaza.com/floorplan.html

We bought there when the resort first opened even though we lived in San Diego and now live just an hour away. We bought for trading and for bonus time which we frequently use as we love to play tourist in San Diego.

I strongly recommend Gaslamp Plaza Suites if being by a beach is not important. It is a great location with lots of things to do and see all within easy walking distance. Downtown San Diego is great for walking. and you have good transportation to areas beyond walking distance.

If being near a beach is important than I would choose Coronado.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the best way to get to Gaslamp from the airport, if you are just going to be there a few days and don't want to rent a car?  Is it within walking distance of the ballpark?


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 22, 2011)

I have stayed at the Gaslamp Suites twice and have enjoyed the location especially when in town for a convention.  (The convention center is at the bottom of the hill - about 5-6 blocks.)

The first time, I had one of the small studios (barely enough room to move around the bed) and a queen suite (which was spacious in comparison).

Around the corner is a Wyndham resort, but I don't know anything about it other than it's a block away.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> What is the best way to get to Gaslamp from the airpor, if you are just going to be there a few days and don't want to rent a car?  Is it within walking distance of the ballpark?



Taxi is about $20-$25 from the airport to Gaslamp Suites . .  which is walking distance to Petco Field.  Parking is expensive there . . . I think $24/night??


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

Can owner reserve partial weeks there?   (I don't know what system GL is in.)


----------



## Karen G (Jan 22, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Coronado Beach Resort is modest but in a perfect location.  Across the street from what Travel Channel called the best beach in America, (and the awesome Hotel Del Coronado), and a short drive over the bridge to downtown San Diego.  I'd stay there again anytime.
> 
> Dave


Another recommendation for Coronado Beach Resort. We stayed there a year ago and absolutely loved the location.  The unit itself was rather small and aging, but it was clean and fairly comfortable for the two of us.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> What is the best way to get to Gaslamp from the airpor, if you are just going to be there a few days and don't want to rent a car?  Is it within walking distance of the ballpark?



The airport is 3.8 miles to the Gaslamp Suites. I think that $20-25 is high for the taxi fare based on the distance but I may be wrong. There is excellent shuttle service from the airport which you should check out. The fare on the Super Shuttle from the airport to Gaslamp Plaza Suites is $16.00 for 2 people ( $8.00 p/p ), $32.00 round-trip for 2. There are other shuttles as well so just do a search for "San Diego Airport Shuttle".

The ballpark is easy walking distance. There are tons of restaurants right out the door. It is easy walking distance to many other attractions as well.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> Can owner reserve partial weeks there?   (I don't know what system GL is in.)



Gaslamp Plaza Suites is a VRI managed resort. I have never tried partial weeks. We do use bonus time frequently for 2-3 night stays at $75.00 /night.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

We are baseball fans and I'm thinking that might be a fun location for a long weekend without a car.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been to Carlsbad many times and like it but it is not San Diego. If you want San Diego then I would definitely stay downtown in the Gaslamp area.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> We are baseball fans and I'm thinking that might be a fun location for a long weekend without a car.



You can't go wrong. It is a great location. There is lots to do and see without a car. The drive from the airport to downtown is great. You will love it.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

We've done the theme parks, zoo, etc., so this would be a baseball/shopping/dining out trip - we really wouldn't need a car - especially when parking is so high.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 22, 2011)

John, I saw that you'd deposited your Gaslamp into SFX so I requested for this year and next.  We'll see if someone else beat me to it.  

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 22, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The airport is 3.8 miles to the Gaslamp Suites. I think that $20-25 is high for the taxi fare based on the distance but I may be wrong.



I'd need to check my expense report, but I'm confident it was just about the same as the parking fee for one night because that is how I justified the expense of my sister's car on the company's dime on the day of my arrival.  I took the taxi from Gaslamp TO the airport . . . maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 22, 2011)

When I've stayed at Gaslamp, I've actually done rentals through the VRI website.  My most recent stay (Wed through Sun) was $113/night for the queen suite (sleeps 4 w/ a sleeper sofa).


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 22, 2011)

How about Wyndham Harbor Lights.  Was considering next July as studio units are still available. Dawn


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

falmouth3 said:


> John, I saw that you'd deposited your Gaslamp into SFX so I requested for this year and next.  We'll see if someone else beat me to it.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sue



You are welcome. I deposited the July 15th, 2012 week. I did not deposit our July 4th, 2011 week as we are going to use it ourselves this year.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 22, 2011)

DeniseM said:


> We've done the theme parks, zoo, etc., so this would be a baseball/shopping/dining out trip - we really wouldn't need a car - especially when parking is so high.



Gaslamp Plaza Suites would be ideal for you. You are a very short walk from Horton Plaza shopping center, choice of over 80 restaurants within a few blocks. You can walk to Seaport Village and the USS Midway, etc.

One of our favorite things to do is walk down to the Broadway Pier and take the Coronado Ferry over to Coronado Island. We then walk down Orange Ave. to the Hotel Del Coronado and then have lunch or dinner at Miguel's Cocina across from the Hotel Del.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 22, 2011)

John - That sounds fantastic!  I'm going to start working on that!


----------



## Luanne (Jan 22, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> We then walk down Orange Ave. to the Hotel Del Coronado and then have lunch or dinner at Miguel's Cocina across from the Hotel Del.



One of our favorites places to eat.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 23, 2011)

*San Diego bus line*



Timeshare Von said:


> Taxi is about $20-$25 from the airport to Gaslamp Suites . .  which is walking distance to Petco Field.  Parking is expensive there . . . I think $24/night??



Have not done it, but there is an airport bus that lets you off at the Amtrak train station in downtown San Diego.  From there you can walk to Gaslamp -- about 3/4 mile.

We took the Coaster train from Carlsbad to the same Amtrak station and walked to Gaslamp pulling our suitcase.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 23, 2011)

*Denise-Great place sans auto--we did it*



DeniseM said:


> We are baseball fans and I'm thinking that might be a fun location for a long weekend without a car.



We spent an entire week at Gaslamp without a car and had a ball!  We walked to the baseball park (a real long walk) and saw a game (we won :whoopie: ).  We also took a local bus to  the Zoo.  

Gaslamp concierge has a walking map that you take and learn about the architecture and history of the old buildings -- some interesting stories like houses of ill repute, etc.

The restaurant right below/beside Gaslamp has Specials and the food is pretty good.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Jan 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> . . .The restaurant right below/beside Gaslamp has Specials and the food is pretty good.



Dakota's is the restaurant you're probably referring to.  It is no longer there.  The owner closed it and that space is now a Melting Pot.  My sister and I had dinner there during my trip in December and loved it.

If you are staying at the Gaslamp Suites, your room key is good for $10 off your meal (for two).

Speaking of meals, the best breakfast in that area is just a block away at Brian's.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 23, 2011)

*Wyndham Harbor Lights*



bccash63 said:


> How about Wyndham Harbor Lights.  Was considering next July as studio units are still available. Dawn



We have not stayed there but did get shown a unit and they appear to be much nicer than Gaslamp.  Their building almost joins the Gaslamp but on a different street one on one corner lot and one on the other.


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 23, 2011)

*Yvonne*



Timeshare Von said:


> Dakota's is the restaurant you're probably referring to.  It is no longer there.  The owner closed it and that space is now a Melting Pot.  My sister and I had dinner there during my trip in December and loved it.
> 
> If you are staying at the Gaslamp Suites, your room key is good for $10 off your meal (for two).
> 
> Speaking of meals, the best breakfast in that area is just a block away at Brian's.


I

Thanks for the update -- it was Dakota's that I was referring to.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> Dakota's is the restaurant you're probably referring to.  It is no longer there.  The owner closed it and that space is now a Melting Pot.  My sister and I had dinner there during my trip in December and loved it..



Actually the name of the restaurant was the Dakota Grill. About 15 years ago it was very popular and local celebrities often ate there. You had to have a reservation or face a long wait. We ate there several times while staying at the Gaslamp Plaza Suites. The GS would make the reservation and you got a discount by staying there. You could also enter the restaurant straight from the GS. The food was very good and the prices quite reasonable. However the quality of the food and service went down and they raised the prices substantially so they lost a lot of their regular clientèle. The last time we were there about 3 or 4 years ago it was dead. The food was mediocre at best, bad service and the prices were ridiculous.

That is fairly common for a restaurant that becomes very popular. The owners get greedy and cut corners and raise the prices and the next thing they have lost their customers. We used to own a restaurant in San Jose, California.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> We walked to the baseball park (a real long walk) and saw a game (we won :whoopie: ).  We also took a local bus to  the Zoo.



It depends on what you call a long walk. It is only 1/2 a mile from the Gaslamp Plaza Suites to the entrance of Petco Park. I suggest taking your time as your are walking right through the heart of the Gaslamp area along 5th Avenue so you can browse a little along the way and there will be lots of people walking around.


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 23, 2011)

Cathyb said:


> We have not stayed there but did get shown a unit and they appear to be much nicer than Gaslamp.  Their building almost joins the Gaslamp but on a different street one on one corner lot and one on the other.



The Gaslamp Plaza Suites is a designated Historic Landmark building so they were limited in how much could be done. For example, in the hallways, you will notice that there are far more doors than units. That is because they had to leave the original doors. As such it has a lot of charm.

By the way, you also get a free continental breakfast every morning at the rooftop.


----------

